# Bild verschieben auf TFT mit ModLine



## Joerg66 (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn ich mit der ModLine das Bild nach rechts verschieben will, dann muß ich doch die Wartezeit bis zur Beendigung des Hsync-Signals verlängern oder?
Sprich die 1344 hochsetzen:
ModLine "1024x768" VVV 1024  YYY  VVV 1344 768 . . . . 

Und, funktioniert das auch bei TFT (Notebook)? Bei mir tut sich nähmlich gar nichts :-(


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

Hi.





Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mit der ModLine das Bild nach rechts verschieben will, dann muß ich doch die Wartezeit bis zur Beendigung des Hsync-Signals verlängern oder?
> Sprich die 1344 hochsetzen:
> ModLine "1024x768" VVV 1024  YYY  VVV 1344 768 . . . .
> 
> Und, funktioniert das auch bei TFT (Notebook)? Bei mir tut sich nähmlich gar nichts :-(


Eigentlich müßte es ja Mod*e*Line heißen.

Was sagt das Log?

Wie hast du den Monitor verbunden? VGA oder DVI / HDMI?

Laut http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Working_with_Modelines müßtest du YYY und VVV in der ModeLine ändern.

Evtl. gibt es ja schon eine fertige ModeLine in der Datenbank hier http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Modeline_Database

Gruß


----------



## Joerg66 (30. März 2010)

Jaaa hast ja recht, ModeLine. Sitze hier im Büro und habe den Rechner nicht zur Hand.
Zum Log kann ich daher natürlich auch nichts sagen.
Wie ist der Monitor beim Notebook angeschlossen? VGA? Nehme ich an.
Hm, das überrascht mich, das Hsync kommt doch wenn die Karte es sendet, solange muß der Monitor eben warten, das ich gerade daran drehen muß...
Naja, ich werds mal probieren.
Vielen Dank für den Tip und Link.


----------

